# kabar knife?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

What do you guys think of kabar knives? Are they good for both survival and fighting knives?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

ghostman said:


> What do you guys think of kabar knives? Are they good for both survival and fighting knives?


Yea, I have several including one that killed at least six japs on Guadalcanal, a treasured hand me down.

They are not considered top of the line but are good utility blades.

The second third and fourth down are K-bars.

Second down on right is a Randal #1 fighter, a top line expensive blade and Christmas present.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

They are excellent in their price range and certainly as rugged as I'll probably ever need. I'm too old to play Rambo.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Most of the early ones were made from 1084 or 1095 steel. Designed to "bend but not break."

Granted, there are better knives, but a Ka-Bar should take care of any wilderness camping.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

K bar is a good blade. It should satisfy your needs.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ka-Bar is a good quality knife at a good price point.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh my you really asked if K-bars are good knives for survival and fighting? here is a hint no they suck.lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ka Bar makes other knives besides its original, the USMC Fighting Knife.
I can not vouch for the other models, I have never held one.

I carried a contract USGI Ka Bar made by Camillus in Vietnam, and thankfully never had to use it for its ultimate purpose. I left it with a buddy when I came home. It was a good all around field knife.

Since then I have picked up one of their modern version, plus an original WW2 (complete with USN Mk2 scabbard).
These knives have a proven reputation.
As a patron of both Kennesaw Cutlery, and Smoky Mountain Knife Works, I can tell you there are cheap Chinese imitations out there. I see them in every catalog that comes in the mail. There is only one worth buying, the original.

https://www.kabar.com/most-famous-knife


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Authentic, USA made Kabar's are GTG!


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

getting the ka bar ready for branding


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

there's a reason the US military used them- cheap, sturdy and effective. Legit steel is legit steel in any knife. You got legit steel you got a good knife. I have seen all kinds, steel is a funny thing I have seen great steel out of china and crap from damascus. I got a machete In the FJ that is thin, super super hard high chrome steel and it rocks it looks like a mirror and slightly flexible but the edge stays for days of solid use. It keeps sharp like a razor you have to wipe off the blade and it just keeps going. I got another from the same company aguila is carbon steel, it's scary too. Had a trophy skinner made for horns of my first deer little thing, just a spike, the blade was done by schoonmaker of toronto ohio it's an alloy somewhere between chrome and vanadium with a little nickel in it, the thing is still like a razor blade and never been sharpened after I had it made. I have this old hatchet, this plain jane commonly seen camp axe from sears in the 60's, I recently did a gentle reprofile on the blade with my sharpening jig and that thing- I have been chopping firewood, splitting with it, it's better than all the hatchets I keep in my BOB's. It's made of tool metal or something it's some kind of old steel like railroad spikes.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, . . . you certainly can get better, . . . 

But take a look at the comments on here, . . . 90% plus in favor, . . . (I'm one of em), . . . 

AND, . . . if you want better, . . . you WILL pay a lot more.

For all around, . . . survival and fighting knife, . . . almost impossible to beat at their price.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a {utility" kabar. That way I can carry it in MeatChicken.


----------

